# Congrats to Steve Mehs!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate our very own admin Steve Mehs. Steve has just graduated from high school and will now move on to bigger and better things. 

Good work Steve and best wishes for the future!


P.S. Give us some details Steve. What are your plans?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Way to go, Steve!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Congratulations, Steve, on an accomplished high school career. 

May all your future endeavors be as successful!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Steve, say no to drugs.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, congrats. Now, for your challange... college!


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

WTG Steve. Good job!


----------



## Bob_Roth (Dec 3, 2002)

Steve's sole goal in life should now be to become wealthy. Stay focussed, Steve...


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Good luck Steve!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, Choice, you have to give one back (you get full cash refund) Your HS Diploma or the Mountaineer, CHOOSE!!! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Congrats Steve on your accomplishment!! :righton:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Congradulations. What are you plans for the future?


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Congrats Steve! Now off to college you go!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, did DBSTalk Admin go on the college applications????



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

WOOHOO! Congratulations Steve!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone, this was a pleasant surprise Chris 

Actually I don't graduate until the 28th, but I''m officially over with high school for ever, so that's great  In the fall I'm attending my local ITT Technical Institute branch for computer networking management to becoming a network technician, web development and graphic design is also integrated a little in there too. As for the summer, I'll be working all summer long to save up for car insurance, new tires, a nice sound system, a bug shield and one of those see through things that goes on the top of the windshield with 'Mountaineer' on it.

As for high school, I will not miss many of the kids, I will miss some of the teachers though but most of all I'll miss the high speed internet access 



> So, did DBSTalk Admin go on the college applications????


No but it did go on the essay I had to write in oder to get into the National Honor Society.  The NHS adviser was surprised you can use the internet and be productive at the same time 



> Steve, Choice, you have to give one back (you get full cash refund) Your HS Diploma or the Mountaineer, CHOOSE!!!


Geeze I hate these type of questions, just like a while ago when JB asked me if I could only have one, Code Red or Live Wire what would I choose. 

BTW- Chris, I believe your son and I are the same age, send my congradulations to him as well!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One more lesson before you graduate, Steve...

It's "congra*t*ulations".

As in "Congra*t*ulations on your coming graduation."

There is no "d" in congra*t*ulations.

Now, go forth into the world and spell _correctly_.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't spell at all, all those years of using that damn watch on spelling tests have finally caught up to me


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Congrats Steve


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Congrats Steve and Good Luck at ITT.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe you could use some of this knowledge you gain at the Tech School to help improve this site and gain more ideas.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrats Steve, and good luck!! Have fun at ITT Tech!! I'm also graduating this Sunday and next fall I'm headed up to University at Albany where i'll be majoring in meteorology/atmospheric science. College is gonna be a blast for the both of us. :goodjob:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congratulations to you to Kevin, it's been a long journey that's finally over! Have fun during the summer and good luck in the fall!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Watch out for the Freshmen 15......

Ah, I remember the days.......


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

been there, done that  

Congrats!


----------

